# Auditing from home



## StephV (May 21, 2009)

I do auditing for a local hospital.  I want to work from home.  Does anyone have any information on consulting firms nationwide that I can research? I have been looking on line and I am having a hard time trying locate anything.


----------



## mslori7 (May 27, 2009)

Try Huron Consulting or Price Water House Coopers.


----------



## LLovett (May 27, 2009)

I don't know if they are hiring or not but there are a couple out of Ohio

try www.UASI-QC.com and www.completecodingsolutions.com

Good luck,

Laura, CPC


----------



## mxm9314 (May 27, 2009)

*i' looking to job from home*

do you know somebody that need this servive???????

thanks mercedes


----------



## hrojzen (May 28, 2009)

*excellent help*

Thank you, Katmryn 78, for the specificity and thoughtfulness of your leads to firms in Ohio that may need remote coders.  I am moving to Ohio some time soon, and the URLs you've so kindly provided will be high on my list of places to search, once I have more experience under the belt.  Thanks again!


----------

